# Almost Time!



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Who is getting pumped up for Early Goose??!?! [email protected]

Last year blew for me due to work and I only got out 3 times 

Things are looking better this season


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm with ya on this man. I work second shift just driving a truck around and yesterday took my goose call I got for christmas so I could break it in. I got the place I'm going to try picked out, got my decoys cleaned up, need to get some shells and I'm ready! where is everyone gunna try? not place but type, cornfield, soybean, wheat, pond? I'll be on a 20 acre pond opening morning that has been good to me in last year.

InlandKid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

InlandKid said:


> I'm with ya on this man. I work second shift just driving a truck around and yesterday took my goose call I got for christmas so I could break it in. I got the place I'm going to try picked out, got my decoys cleaned up, need to get some shells and I'm ready! where is everyone gunna try? not place but type, cornfield, soybean, wheat, pond? I'll be on a 20 acre pond opening morning that has been good to me in last year.
> 
> InlandKid


only way your goin to hunt corn is if they cut it for silage, beans will be out of the answer. in sept season i hunt alot of water, and some wheat and silage cut corn feilds.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

im hitting either one of our waterhole's or our hay fields, trying to get permission to hunt a golf course. this year.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the tip ducky, I'm a 2nd year rookie so I had no clue on that.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

inland try and do ur scouting. this time of year birds can be funny some will work like they have no clue where as other have their destination decided before they ever leave the roost. like many of these guys will tell ya nothing is better than the X spot...nothing. If you have any spots where there are already a few eatting in the morn or eve those are dead birds flying go get um. good luck


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been looking and found one spot that they've been hitting pretty consistent in the afternoon so hopefully they stay with it and I have one pond that I've been watching them come and go mid day after they feed. going to kick up the scouting these next couple weeks and try to get their patterns down. Anyone try the new Blind Side shells?
Good luck everyone !$


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Decoys are cleaned up, gear is packed. Calling still sucks, but I'm ready! I'll be out with Shock Em on opening day, farm pond goose and dove combo hunt!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Goose dove combo sure sounds good, if I can get my goose limit early I sure am going to try for doves, I'm supposed to go in to work at 2 that day but I can always get the bird flu 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> I've been looking and found one spot that they've been hitting pretty consistent in the afternoon so hopefully they stay with it and I have one pond that I've been watching them come and go mid day after they feed. going to kick up the scouting these next couple weeks and try to get their patterns down. Anyone try the new Blind Side shells?
> Good luck everyone !$


The blind side shells just came out amd hit store shelves at the end of this past waterfowl season. Unless you are patterning your gun with them, nobody has shot them at birds yet (at least legally)


----------



## lockedhorns (Apr 28, 2011)

I am new to goose hunting killed my first couple geese toward the end of last season. i am kinda thinking the geese might use the area as a roosting place. if they are will they return at all during the day after feeding in the morning or will they probably not return till dark? thanks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> The blind side shells just came out amd hit store shelves at the end of this past waterfowl season. Unless you are patterning your gun with them, nobody has shot them at birds yet (at least legally)


ah some of us have greatness shine down on us and we get thing earily ..i not going to tell you i have had 2 boxes for a while now ..i would not spend the money


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lockedhorns said:


> I am new to goose hunting killed my first couple geese toward the end of last season. i am kinda thinking the geese might use the area as a roosting place. if they are will they return at all during the day after feeding in the morning or will they probably not return till dark? thanks


you should go check it out to see uf there still there ... i have spots that are good in earily season ..and then in late there somewere else.. but i know were most of there spots are


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for the review flight, I heard they have alot of stray pellets when they pattern. Guess I'll stick to my regular loads.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I just got a couple boxes of Rem Nitro's 10GA 3.5 BB [email protected]

Couple boxes Black Cloud 12GA 3.5 and 3" BB and no 2.

Vaction form in for the 1st and 2nd 

Edit: new waders as well.


----------

